# Adria Coral S660SL - how to remove pelmet?



## Arthur49 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi
Anyone know how the plastic pelmet is removed - see photo. There is lighting behind and I want to replace with LEDs but I can't see how to remove the pelmet. Thought they might just slip into a spring clip but that seems not to be the case..............or you need to pull it out with a lot of force!
Arthur


----------



## summers (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Arthur

I have the same MH, the Coral S 660 SL.

I am having the habitation service carried out at my home next week and if you haven't discovered by then how to remove it I will ask the engineer!

Regards

Peter


----------



## summers (Aug 7, 2008)

The engineer and I looked at ways of removing the pelmet but didn't come up with a solution.

It may just 'snap' off but neither of us were prepared to try in case we broke it.

Maybe an e mail to Adria would be the best way forward.

If you find out please let me know!!

Peter


----------

